# New Knife Shop



## John I. Shore (Aug 2, 2015)

Well it's been a while, I have certainly made a career out of setting up knife shops around the world from Turkey, to Germany back to Indy then back to Germany back to Indy then back to Germany to Alaska then GA then back to Alaska(Kenai and Anchorage) then to MO now to FL.  Folks I have finally put a nail in the wall!  This is it, getting too old to haul this stuff around any longer.

With the death of our youngest Son 2 yrs ago we decided to leave MO and settle in FL.  Has taken a while to get back up and running but we finally made it, not 100% yet but we are putting dust on the floor!

Here's a few shots of the place, it's not much but we plan on expanding later this year after it cools down a bit.

John I.


----------



## goob (Aug 2, 2015)

looks great!


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 2, 2015)

*Few More*

Here are a few more to round out the tour!

John I.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow. I love it.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Aug 2, 2015)

My shop is so primitive...I don't even know what 1/2 of that stuff is used for! Very impressive.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow! Awesome set-up.


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, nothing special, actually it is a house that I am converting too a shop, it was cheaper to buy a house than build a shop so I did.  Working on the rest of it, more pics as we renovate!

Pretty good too have a shop with a full kitchen, 2 Bathrooms, and an office, leather room, and photography studio!

John I.


----------



## joe sangster (Aug 2, 2015)

Looking good , John !  I can't even imagine all those moves !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Good lookin shop! 

From Alaska to MO to FL, what a move!

Can't wait to see some work coming out of that shop!


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 2, 2015)

Here ya go Jeff, have about 70 ready for surface grinding and final assembly!

John I.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

John I. Shore said:


> Here ya go Jeff, have about 70 ready for surface grinding and final assembly!
> 
> John I.



Good lookin blade right there. Show it us when you get a handle on it!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Sounds like it is going to be fabulous!   Glad you are set up / ready to make knives!   Maybe now I can add one of your creations to my collection.


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 2, 2015)

Hope so Dawg, I'm behind on orders right now due too the move but hope too cut down on the delivery time in the next 60 days.  Keep watching for what is going out!

John I.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice shop John. You should be able to start pumping them out now.


----------



## carver (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm impressed John,looks great(so sorry about your son,prayers sent)


----------



## bg7m (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice shop John.  I really like the Reid grinder.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 3, 2015)

Didn't see an anvil in any of the pics.....
Or any dust for that matter!
Really looks nice John, won't be a bad place to get "Dog Housed".
You are keeping a spare room for visitors, right?


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 3, 2015)

Beautiful job on that shop John, but it's way too organized...I'd neve be able to find anything. 
I am truly sorry for the circumstances of your move though...you are in my prayers.


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks guys, of course those photos were made as I got stuff in place, though I try to keep a clean shop it's a little more full now than when I first set up.  Nope, no anvil yet Carl, it's still in MO with the Bridgeport and other parts to the shop, along with several grinders, got to make the trek up there to get it.  

Yes, there is a room set up as a bedroom, got several guys coming to apprentice for a week so they'll have a place to nap without the expense of a hotel.

Well, got to get too work......more soon. 

John I.


----------



## bbs383ci (Aug 3, 2015)

very nice John, cant wait to come visit in October.

that wheel is HUGE by the way.


----------



## IFLY4U (Aug 3, 2015)

Very nice shop. I cannot seem to keep mine that clean. 
Gary


----------



## SAhunter (Aug 9, 2015)

John, Good looking shop. Bet that surface grinder is handy. Glad the move went well. 
David


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 10, 2015)

It's not quite that clean any longer Gary, most of those shots were made as we moved in and set up......It's getting to look like a real shop now!

Thanks David, yep have been running that surface grinder at least 4 hrs a day for the past week, lots of orders to catch up on and need to get some inventory made up for the up coming season.

Didn't show the photo studio but working on getting it going as well.  Here's one we shot the other night.

John I.


----------



## bg7m (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice knife, and photo.
Is that Small engraving?


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks bg, actually it is by Nathan Dickinson over in MO.  

John I.


----------



## Head East (Aug 12, 2015)

That is a great set up.  Good looking Reid Surface grinder...I spent many years on them, it's a great machine.  Look forward to seeing the rest when you get back from MO.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 13, 2015)

Let the fun begin...


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm glad it's turning out for you John.  Looks like the house turned into a nice workshop.  I'm working on mine right now too and haven't been on here much.


----------



## flintlocker (Aug 19, 2015)

Looks good John, I need to pay you a visit.


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 26, 2015)

James you come on across the river any time, would love to have you stop by.....of course I keep a busy schedule and have tons of work to do but you surely are welcome anytime.  I keep bier in the fridge and coffee on the stove.  

You need to plan on coming with me to the next GA Guild Meeting in Nov........I'll drive and you can meet some of the greatest folks in the country!  Plus it'll give you a great look at what the folks on here are making and how they are trying to help others be successful!

John I.


----------

